# Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer



## Fisherking (15. September 2010)

Servus liebe Anglerkollegen,
wir fahren am kommenden Samstag an die Günz nach Deisenhausen (Fluss), dort soll ein reges Angebot vieler Nasen und Barben vorhanden sein. Jetzt meine Frage:
Kann mir einer von euch ein paar Tipps verraten wie man Nasen am besten fängt. Muss ehrlich zugeben ich hab noch nie eine ans Band bekommen. Also Materialtechnisch ist schon alles startklar, nur der ein oder andere Trick wie man die "Biester überlisten kann fehlt mir halt noch.
Freu mich auf eure Antworten
Danke schon mal im Vorraus
Gruß Julian


----------



## Jack2jack (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Ob Feedern oder Match mit dem Stick geht bei uns beides in der Ems, aber das Futter sollte fruchtig sein.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Janbr (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Hi Julian,

in meiner Jugend waren wir ziemlich oft beim Fischen an der Isar auf Nasen. Die absolut beste Methode war hier ein 10er Haken mit Toastbrotteigkugel ohne Blei und ohne Schwimmer in der Stroemung abtreiben lassen.

Besonders erfolgreich waren kleine Wehre, andere Verbauungen und Kiesbaenke. Hier haben die Nasen die Stroemungsseite abgeweidet.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Zusser (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Feederrute, als Köder ein Madenbündel, so 6-10 Stück am 12er Haken. Schlaufenmontage. Die Nasen haken sich problemlos selbst.

So fang ich an der Donau jedenfalls meine Nasen.
Welches Futter du nimmst ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so wichtig, misch aber nicht zu knapp Maden mit rein.

Wichtig ist die Stelle, ich fange bevorzugt über flachen Kiesbänken.

Gib Bescheid, wie es gelaufen ist!
Tip: Die Nasern filetieren und sauer einlegen, die schmecken super!!


----------



## Janbr (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Oder als Steckerlfisch. Soll ja angeblich frueher der Ursteckerlfisch gewesen sein, als es sie noch Massenhaft gab.

gruss
jan


----------



## Zusser (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*



Janbr schrieb:


> Oder als Steckerlfisch. Soll ja angeblich frueher der Ursteckerlfisch gewesen sein, als es sie noch Massenhaft gab.


Hab ich gelesen. Aber die Tiere haben wirklich viele Y-Gräten, ich weiß nicht wie das beim Essen technisch gehen soll.
Na ja, der Hunger treibts nei.  Besser verschtickt als verhungert, um mal eine Redensart abzuwandeln.


----------



## bacalo (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Nasen weiden mit Algen bewachsene Steine ab. 
Gute Erfahrungen haben wir mit Maden gemacht. Ein 10er Haken, zwei Maden und eine kleine Algenfahne an einer leichten Matchrute und abtreiben lassen. Ab und zu mal stoppen, damit die Maden nach oben "hüpfen", s funzt ganz gut.


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Ob Feedern oder Match mit dem Stick geht bei uns beides in der Ems, aber das Futter sollte fruchtig sein.
> Grüße
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf.
In welcher Stadt, bzw. Region, fischt du an der Ems? Reine Neugier. Bin auch Emsanlieger (Greven); bei uns sind Nasen sehr, sehr selten. Wurden zwar schon mal durch uns besetzt, aber eher aus Aufbau/Erhalt der Artenvielfalt. Gefangen habe ich leider noch keine. Würde ich aber soo gerne mal.


----------



## Jack2jack (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

@ Kati
komme aus Münster also fast Nachbarn, hier werden die wohl seit Jahren besetzt und wenn ich in der Ems Feedern gehe fange ich mit fruchtigem Futter (Lockstoff Bsp. vom Zammi den Red-Nektar) fast nur noch Nasen ab und an mal einen Döbel ne Brasse oder nen Rotauge, mit der Match und nem abtreibenden Stick fast das gleiche. 
Aber nur mit fruchtigem Futter sonst deutlich weniger.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Fisherking (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Servus Leute,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten, bin mir sicher damit funkts´s.
Ich teil euch gleich am Samstag Abend noch mit was so alles gefangen wurde. Ein großes thx und bis bald
Gruß Julian


----------



## Fisherking (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Ach ja bevor ich´s vergess,
weiß einer von euch ob man Nasen auch räuchern kann. Bin seit einigen Jahren leidenschaftlicher Forellen- und Aal Räucherer und hab mir deshalb gedacht könnt ichs dann auch mal mit Nasen probieren. Und mit welcher Vorfachstärke fischt ihr auf Nasen?
Gruß Julian


----------



## Jack2jack (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Vorfach an der Match je nach Hauptschnur 0,10er bis 0,12er an der Feeder darfs auch schonmal etwas mehr sein, ja nach bedingungen 0,12 bis 0,14 wenns gezielt auf Nasen geht.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Skillz (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Ich hatte meine Nasen immer als Beifang beim spinnen. Die sind immer auf den silbernen Effzett draufgeknallt. Bei mir funzt das also, aber ob das an anderen Gewässern genau so gut funktiniert kann ich nicht sagen (ich bin am Rhein zuhause). Jedenfalls schwimmen die immer an großen Steinen im Wasser rum. Man sieht sie immer aufblitzen. 

Mfg


----------



## DerStipper (16. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Vorfach an der Match je nach Hauptschnur 0,10er bis 0,12er an der Feeder darfs auch schonmal etwas mehr sein, ja nach bedingungen 0,12 bis 0,14 wenns gezielt auf Nasen geht.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralf



Dann heißts aber Hoffen, dass keine dicke Barbe draufknallt=P. Also ich hab Nasen ab und an beim Feedern. Ich packe normal in jeden 3. Korb ordentlich Parmesan rein.
Additive hab ich Vanille und vdE Big Fish drin. Sind zwar viele Rotaugen und Haseln dabei, aber jeder 3. oder 4. Biss ist eigentlich ne Barbe und ab und an auch Haseln.
Bei fruchigem Futter habe ich auch immer recht viele Barben dabei. Die stehen irgendwie auf Waldbeere:vik:

Beim Feeder hab ich entweder 0,25mm Shimano Technium oder ne 0,06-0,10mm geflochtene mit 0,16-0,22mm Vorfach (Stroft GTM).
Dünnere Vorfächer haben bei mir die Drills von großen Barben immer arg in die Länge gezogen und fanden ihr Ende oft im Vorfachbruch.
Und sone Nase hat ja auch ordentlich Dampf. Wenn es die auch nich in der 3kg plus Klasse gibt.


----------



## Fisherking (19. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Also, 
jetzt zu den Resultaten des gestrigen Fischtags: es wurden zwar einige Nasen gefangen, allerdings nur kleine, ich sag mal so zwischen 10 und maximal 20 cm. Zudem hab ich eine Regner und mein Kumpel eine Bach und auch n Regner erwischt. Ein paar kleine Äschen gingen uns auch noch ans Band. Alles in Allem war es ein bunt gemischter Angeltag mit viel FUN.
Danke nochmal für eure Antworten und bis denn
Gruß 
Julian


----------



## Zusser (19. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Für Nasen kann ich dir die Donau empfehlen.
Dort habe ich heuer schon etliche gefangen, sogar mehr als Rotaugen. Alle zwischen 37cm und 45cm.


----------



## Fisherking (25. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps zum Nasenfischen am Fließgewässer*

Alles klar,
danke für den Tipp, ich werd mal schaun, dass ich mal an der Donau fischen kann.


----------

